# Trek Availability Woes...



## sjhiker (May 14, 2010)

Just a bit of a rant here....

I'm looking to get a test ride/fitment for a 2.1 or 2.3 in 50/52cm. The problem is that none of the dealers around here (northern california) have these in stock and when they check with their sister stores or their distributor, they get the generic "sold out" or "wait for 2011 models to come out"

Most stores tell me this will be "sometime towards the end of August".

Just kinda stinks when you're ready to make a decision and want to check out a a size and the manufacturer doesn't have any. Also seems odd that Trek would use the summer months to introduce new bikes, as I would think most people would be buying a new bike in the summer and putting people on hold during prime buying season wouldn't be a great move...

Though the cynic in me thinks that after watching the Tour deFrance on TV, people will rush out and buy a Trek... so they gear up so that people can buy new bikes after the tour is over.


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

All big companies are having supply issues this year. Trek seems to be the worst. 
Yes it will be August or September before dealers can get more supply in. 
Trek screwed up royally this year, and didn't have any bikes produced. They figured this out in February, and rushed everything into production. A bike production run for a big company takes about 6-9 months to get everything in order. 

Lots of other great bikes out there besides Trek that cost less since they don't charge you a Lance tax. Companies that don't send hostile e-mails accusing the dealers of somehow causing all of their woes.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Yup. Trek sales have soared this year. You can't even buy new Bontrager parts. 

Some people just HATE to buy Treks. Must be envy.


----------



## sjhiker (May 14, 2010)

I'm trying to find a dealer around me that has either a 2.1 or a 2.3 that I can compare against a Bianchi C2C. The problem isn't so much of people have 2.1/2.3 it's that most don't carry it in 50cm.


----------



## sjhiker (May 14, 2010)

And of course I receive in the mail today from Trek a 20% off coupon (on anything more than $75, like a bike!).

The catch? It expires 7/31/10. What a crock of ****, can't buy a bike since they aren't making any right now.


----------

